# Electric (Power Assisted) Tandem



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2017)

My son, Tom, who is 28, loves to cycle. Tom has Downs Syndrome, two of his issues are an inability to balance on a bike and little, if any, awareness of danger. Tom and I or one of his carers have used a tandem for several years.

As I get older, 63, and my son heavier our current tandem is becoming less suitable - imagine having to ride the weight of two steel bikes up hill with a full grown adult on the back!!!!

I've started looking in to an electric tandem as a potential solution. I'd be very interested to hear of any experience people have with these machines. Not in relation to my circumstances but in general use.

Thanks


----------



## Sharky (22 Jul 2017)

My eldest daughter is autistic. No road sense. Our solution was a tandem trike. Solved the balance issues and I can check that she is comfortable before setting off. Was great for about 10 years. But unfortunately she has too many anxiety issues and no longer able to use it.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jul 2017)

Thanks @Sharky. There are trike electric tandems available and I'll be considering those as well. The balance and comfort points are both big pluses.


----------



## Sharky (23 Jul 2017)

Regarding electric assist, I've no knowledge, but in the early days, when she didnt understand how to pedal, she would sometimes apply force backwards and if this was going up hill, I would come toa standstill. However, this doesnt matter as you cant fall over. I would reposition the pedals horizontally and stand up moving the bike foward a few feet before coming to a halt and repeating. She soon mastered it though. With a triple and big cogs I can get up most hills. 
Good luck
Keith


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Jul 2017)

Have you tried this site Paul. I found it to be the best site on the net, when I had my electric bike. They are very knowledgeable about anything to do with electric bikes.

http://www.pedelecs.co.uk/


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Jul 2017)

PaulSB said:


> My son, Tom, who is 28, loves to cycle. Tom has Downs Syndrome, two of his issues are an inability to balance on a bike and little, if any, awareness of danger. Tom and I or one of his carers have used a tandem for several years.
> 
> As I get older, 63, and my son heavier our current tandem is becoming less suitable - imagine having to ride the weight of two steel bikes up hill with a full grown adult on the back!!!!
> 
> ...



Not cheap, but Has do the Pino, which offers several advantages







A seat in front of the pilot enables supervision, and there is the possibility or fitting a seatbelt for safety, Hase also specialise in adaptations

It also comes with an electrical option


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jul 2017)

@Sharky @steveindenmark @Cunobelin

Thanks to each. Interesting ideas and information there. I had vaguely thought about a trike but putting Tom on the front could be an answer. In my experience it's always easier to push a weight than pull it plus I imagine balance from behind could be better. Both need further investigation. 

The front seat overcomes the issue of mounting the bike. Tom is very short. We have two routines, both involve me mounting first and taking all the weight while he climbs on. Firstly I lean the bike roughly to 45 degrees, he steps over, sits down and I haul the bike back to the vertical! The other is small collapsible steps beside the bike which mean the bike is vertical when Tom mounts. I then have to hold the bike vertical, reach round and down, pick up and fold the steps before packing in my rucksack. All this while supporting the tandem and a full grown adult with one hand. A disaster waiting to happen.


----------

